# Nightcrawler fishing



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Went out last Sunday determined to really try the techniques in "Lunkers Love Nightcrawlers" book. I hooked up with a #6 hook in the tip of the crawler. Only caught a small perch and a small walleye. Had a few bites, but even letting them run resulted in just a mangled worm.

I'll try again and see if I do better.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you want to catch big fish on night crawlers there is only one technique. You have to find the strongest light wire aberdeen hook. That would be a gamagatsu aberdeen. Hook it just through the ring on the night crawler once. Absolutely no weight on the line. Let it sink as slow as possible on a slack line. When the line starts running set the hook. You WILL go through a pile of worms doing this. Also make sure the worms are on ice to keep maximum action. The slow fall and action will produce bites from big fish. Fish it on 6 pound line max. Your welcome.


----------

